# Tybee Saterday



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Headed out at dawn. Went looking for fish in Warsaw sound/Bull river area...............except for some Whiting, it was a waste of time (or I was fishing the wrong spots  ). Went back around to the Back River area and fished the outgoing tide. Woooo Hooooo,   found a Flounder hole, my partner and I hooked into 16-18 of them, boated 12, only had 5 keepers (12"). All so lost 2 nice Trout witch were unintentionally set free by poor landing techniques. All got on polywogs. Would have come in third place in the tournament if I could have boated those Trout.(dang it). Come to find out later that most of the Trout are in the surf right now and my fishing methods in the Warsaw sound/Bull river were wrong for this time of year. Chalk one up to the learning curve. 

Won a drawing at the tournament/grand opening at Tybee Bait and Tackle..........bag full of some cool stuff. A great day to be out on the water.


----------



## jbrown (Apr 30, 2003)

Fatback, sounds like you had a pretty good day! How many fish did it take to win the tournament?? Did the fish come from the pier or a boat?? Good Fishin, Jim


----------



## SameOle (Aug 25, 2005)

Well fatback, I too caught some whiting on saturday in a little creek area off the north side of little tybee. I do not think it was jacks cut though. Didn't manage to get any thing else. Caught them on some baitfish I netted in some tidepools. Ran towards oyster creek in the morning but I actually saw three or so boats there already fishing so alterd my course. 

Anyway, sounds like you had a good outing and tough luck on missing third. It's such bittersweet to have a good day and then come up just short in a competition, but at least you got the drawing. How were you fishing anyway, using popping corks, fish finder rigs, or some other method. I did not realize that different methods work better during different times of the year. I used corks with the fish about two feet below on a free hook, no weight. Well, congrats on the good outing and take it easy.


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

jbrown. Three or four guys from Savannah got a bunch of Trout, Red fish, and Flounder.......don't know the exact amounts......scored 143 points. It was from a boat and they "pooled there fish"..........which I was under the impression that it was individual catches, not team catches, but did not ask or press the issue. Second place went to a couple of guys who got two BIG Cobia and some Kings........like fifty something points. Third place was 43 points with a combo of Trout and Flounder (I think). Me, I had 35 points in the cooler and 18 points lost. First, Second, and Third all from a boat. Only because the pier was dead that day. On Sunday, a couple of guys I know had a great catch of Trout, Spanish, Whiting and Flounder........they would have kicked butt in the tournament. 


Sameole. Man, it was not my method (traditional float rigs, Carolina rigs, and artificial) it was my location. There were little to no Trout/Redfish in the areas I was targeting. The Trout have moved beach front, in the surf, of course I was not aware of this.


----------



## jbrown (Apr 30, 2003)

Fatback, How is the best way to catch trout at the beach...pier, surf or boat?? Can you surf fish anywhere, or do they have certain areas for surf fishing?? What would be the best rigs to catch trout there?? Have ya'll tried the Gulp Shrimp or crabs?? Thanks, Jim


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Trout from the Tybee pier. see my reply to you on the S. Carolina/Ga board. Ask, If you have any specific questions.

Trout from the surf on Tybee. I don't really have much experience catching Trout from the beach. Just from the pier/boat. I think Clinder on the Ga board has. Might ask him. But I would think the trick would be keeping your bait suspended in the correct spot (area just before where the waves rise up and start to break). Maybe with some creative type combo rig of a float rig with a weight at the bottom to keep your bait in the zone. A bottom rig can be successful at times with live bait. Or artificial would be my first choice.


Trout from a boat. Kinda new to boat fishing, still learning. But I do know that traditional float rigs(with adjustable depths) and artificial are the way to go. Locating where the Trout are holding is the hard part. Live shrimp, polywogs, and finger mullet. Artificails........shrimp imitators and various screw tail/paddle tail grubs in the 1/4 oz to 1/2 oz range. A Popular color is electric chicken, but I feel like action and presentation are more important than color.

Surf fishing on Tybee. Well, you can surf fish most every where, but finding a spot that is not over run with beach goers, swimmers, surfers, wind surfers, loud heathen kids, walkers, joggers, and the like is hard. The extreme south and north end are basically the only areas available most of the time. But, from dawn to mid morning during a week day might give you an opportunity to fish the other areas. Keep in mind that our beach front is very shallow, even a several hundred yards out its only 10-15 foot deep........with the exception of holes and sloughs.


----------

